# Acting funny at the strip



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

Recently took my 05 m6 goat the strip for some weekend fun. First run of the night all is well. Second run had real bad wheel hop and when i went to shift into third had rear end sway and rpms jump high. Could this be my clutch? Either way i plan on buying a new clutch soon and need advice on what kind of clutch and what other mods would be needed.

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like standard wheel hop followed by roasting the tires? Drag bags will almost completely get rid of the wheel hop and they're cheap and easy to install.


----------



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bags will help a lot or at least help keep from breaking stuff from violent hop. I have everything you can put on a goat to prevent hop and still get a stutter (all bushings, drive shaft, Harrop cover, bags, engine torque dampener, transmission mount stiffening, drag radials). I plan on getting the large/small half shafts next. You definitely have a clutch problem. The Monster stage 3 has been a great, proven clutch that will take anything you throw at it.


----------

